# USB Mouse oder Normal was ist besser



## Venomsen (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo erstmal an alle ich habe eine kleine aber für mich zumindest feine Frage da der USB Fortschritt an mir scheinbar komplett vorbei gegangen ist habe ich eine Frage an euch was ist besser wenn ich meine Mause an den USB anschließe oder an den normalen alten Steckplatz neben Keyboard (komm grad nich auf den Namen).

THX für eure Hilfe


----------



## Sinac (2. Dezember 2004)

Der Name dieses "alten" Anschlusses ist PS2 und soo alt ist der noch garnicht =) Ok, gibt es schon viele Jahre, aber im Desktop Bereich waren die Mäuse vor 7 Jahren auch noch seriell   

Naja, auf jeden Fall merkst du den Unterschied sowieso nicht. Eine Maus ist ja nun auch nicht so das mega aufregende Teil mit tausenden von MB Datendurchsatz das du da unbedingt ein starkes Interface für brauchst  Ist also völlig egal.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## MPNuts (2. Dezember 2004)

Naja, ich habe den Umstieg auch erst spät getätigt, aber bei Mäusen spielt bei der Frage ob USB oder PS2 wohl weniger die Datenübertragung  eine Rolle, als viel mehr, dass USB deine Maus auch mit Strom versorgt! Also wenn du eine optische Maus hast, ist es schon Sinnvoll sie an USB anzuschliessen, da du dann keine Batterien brauchst. 
Sonst gibt es meines Wissens keine nennbaren, oder überhaupt Gründe für eine USB-Maus


----------



## Sinac (2. Dezember 2004)

Du brauchst auch bei optischen PS2 Mäusen keine Batterien. Die brauchst du nur bei kabellosen Mäusen, egal ob USB oder PS2.


----------



## TanTe (2. Dezember 2004)

Mit USB Meusen hatte ich schohn diversse Probleme unter Linux und WIN98. Bei W2k und XP noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Venomsen (2. Dezember 2004)

Alles klar danke euch, mir war halt nicht klar ob es ein Geschwindigkeits unterschied zwischen USB und PS2 gibt.


----------



## bad_businessman (3. Dezember 2004)

Ja es gibt kein untershied. Ich hab ne MX510 (zusammen mit Steelpad S&S ein sehr cooles Pad IMHO) und es ist egal ob ich es zu USB or PS2 anschließe!


----------

